

YouTube Takes Manhattan - rpm4321
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/13/business/media/youtube-takes-manhattan-.html

======
thret
"People think of YouTube as a West Coast company..."

I hope I'm not alone in thinking of it as an internet company. I've never
wondered where it was located in the physical world, nor do I care.

~~~
ulfw
Well it is a West Coast Internet company, headquartered in San Bruno between
Google's Mountain View HQ and San Francisco. In fact I know quite a few
Googlers who moved to Youtube because it was closer to the city and saved them
an hour+ googlebussing ;)

------
pkfrank
That area in Meatpacking / Chelsea is home to an increasing number of
established brands. You have YouTube and MLB.tv in Chelsea Market; Google
across the street; IAC on 18th; and then BetaWorks a few blocks south.

------
simplechris
Vimeo HQ is just around the corner too

------
jackmaney
...and then it takes Berlin?

~~~
jaskerr
I'm glad someone got the reference! I hope to see LC soon ... he just finished
a tour of Europe, maybe the US and CA next?

